# Prayer request



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I need everyones prayers right now, Been going to the Dr. and he informed me I have Diabetes along with high B/P. It's really an eye opener for me , Please put me in your prayers.
Jdub


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

Give Jdub your peace and a calm spirit. Give him the strength to overcome cravings and learn which foods his body really needs. Help him learn to eat properly for his condition and to get the right exercise to lower his blood pressure.

I also apply this prayer to the many others of us who need to take similar steps to recover and protect our health.

I ask this in the precious name of Jesus. Amen.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Will keep you in my prayers.

Thank the Lord that you received this early warning via the doctor's tests, and not a physical malfunction.

Take care, and say hi to Dina for me.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

*The makers diet. I am on it and have been for a year. it is the best there is!*

I am on this diet, I would rather call it a life style because that is what it is. it has changed my life. below is a little bit about the designer of the diet and where it all came from. if you go to the website and click on jordans story you will geat a chance to here him speek. I am telling you, the way we live is slowly killing us. Cancer is from hell but we do it to ourselfs most of the time through sodas and candy. I learned so much from reading his book I can't express it all in words. I highly recomend that if you drink sodas or eat sweets to read his book. hope this helps.......

http://www.makersdiet.com/publicsite/funnel/index.aspx?promo=A2C692E2-8F43-4CA3-A8F2-E06BAB05C78A&np=1

When Jordan was just 19, he was suffering from a list of debilitating conditions, including intestinal parasites, abdominal pain, chronic diarrhea, liver problems, chronic fatigue, fibromyalgia, arthritis, prostate and bladder infections, irregular heartbeat, eye inflammation, and chronic depression.
Jordan was diagnosed with Crohn's disease. Though he was not familiar with the disease, he soon learned that his future looked bleak. He was told that medications would keep him alive, but quickly discovered that their side effects were nearly as bad as the disease itself. Science knew of no cause or cure for Crohn's at the time, and his prognosis was very poor.

After both conventional and alternative medicines failed him, and after 70 health professionals in seven countries put him through more than 500 different - and often bizarre - treatments, he was sent home in a wheelchair to die.

His world changed when his father contacted an eccentric nutritionist who said he believed Jordan was ill because he was not eating the diet of the Bible.

For the first time in his long battle, he saw some improvement in his health after integrating the nutritionist's program with his own findings about nutrition and health from the Bible.

Jordan believes his survival is a true testament to the power of his faith in God and the revolutionary health program he calls The Maker's Diet. In the seven years since his recovery, he has not shown any symptoms of the disease that nearly took his life.

*Join Jordan in his quest to eat how God intended.*


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Count on it..Prayers sent....


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Prayers sent Brother!


----------



## spotted ape (Jun 19, 2005)

*prayers sent*

Got ya in our prayers .... God bless from the Ape


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

Praying for you..


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayers sent. Just hang in there. I have the samething.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Jdub, sorry to hear this. Hopefully you can control most of it with diet and exercise. I'll have you in my prayers.


----------



## JHooks (Feb 8, 2006)

Sorry Jdub, Just seeing this. Prayers sent. 

JH


----------

